

Zen for Non-Hippies: How I Optimize for Happiness at Work - goldvine
https://medium.com/better-humans/82836d49a6f7

======
goldvine
I love this bit: "We set unrealistic goals all the time. But where are we
getting these expectations in the first place? Often we choose our goals as a
result of looking to the outside at someone else and what they’ve achieved,
not inward at what is actually right for us. But there’s no logic in that.
What’s right for someone else is almost never what’s going to be right for
ourselves. The factors contributing to their successes or their failures will
never mirror the factors contributing to our own. So as tempting as it may be
to set benchmark numbers based on what someone else has achieved, it’s
completely unfounded and can actually be a dangerous path to go down. Be
deliberate and honest with yourself when you set goals — especially ones you
intend on meeting."

I don't understand why so many people blindly follow the assumed paths of
others. Most times, we need to make decisions for ourselves about what path is
right for us. That's not to say we can't learn from watching others...just
that blindly following is stupid (but widely accepted) :-/

~~~
joelle
Yep - you nailed it. I don't ever want to be a "me too" company - or a "me
too" person for that matter. But it's so easy to go half way down that path
before you've even realized it.

